

After Skeuomorphism - bgar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/04/after-skeuomorphism/

======
collint
Can't speak precisely to the application used in this example, but a common
and important feature of programs like this is mapping the knobs and sliders
of the UI to real-life knobs and sliders on a physical control station.

Some consoles even have servos so the binding can go both ways.

